# visual PSL scale



## Deleted member 8244 (Sep 10, 2021)

0 = not human. extreme deformity. genetic abomination, or war hero with severe facial injury (God bless)
too NSFW
1= deformity level





2= b02cel level. human but lacks proper devlopment / has shit features and ratios




3= low tier normie, not many people rated in this area unless they have a major problem, usually can reach 4-5 psl




4= normie tier, 4.5 usually cut off for 3 psl with softmaxxing




5= very high tier normie, usually lean and is fully softmaxxed has average bones.





5.5= minimum requirement for tiktok chad, has above average bones, maybe has good coloring, looks like anime protagonist.




6= Chad when bone structure is really good,




(would place Larsanova and other chads of this site in 6.7 - 7 range )









7= GigaChad better bones plus harmony
Amnesia, Salludon, Arvid, Triggered tier.
















7.5 + = PSL god tier. Gandy, Chico, Mukasa, O'pry, Ramirez, Meeks, Thom Stijd.
better than Chad, will mog chad based on face alone, personal preferance at this point, all on same looks level.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 10, 2021)

You are gonna hype up some egos here with this!


----------



## gamma (Sep 10, 2021)

4 psl looks better than 5 psl pic 

And Arvid isn't 7 psl lol


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Sep 10, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> You are gonna hype up some egos here with this!


I need a psl scale to base rates off, I think its pretty accurate. 5.5 - 7 is where 99% of chads are, prettymuch everyone thirsted after on tiktok is in that range.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Sep 10, 2021)

gamma said:


> 4 psl looks better than 5 psl pic
> 
> And Arvid isn't 7 psl lol


I think arvid belongs in 6.7- 7 range


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Sep 10, 2021)

most of these are severe overrate but good try buddy


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Sep 10, 2021)

harmony 404, looks like an @TheLurch creation


----------



## Pythagoras (Sep 10, 2021)

Forgot 10 psl


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Sep 10, 2021)

I partially based this off of peoples opinions on this site, and features disregarding harmony until you get into giga tier


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Sep 10, 2021)

(This list is mostly personal preferance, valuing good bones over harmony, unless its chico because he's universally reguarded as 7.5 + psl


----------



## justadude (Sep 10, 2021)

arvid looks ideal in that pic damn


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Sep 10, 2021)

GucciBananaBrick said:


> View attachment 1309104
> 
> harmony 404, looks like an @TheLurch creation


He's reguarded as top 5 on here


----------



## SeiGun (Sep 10, 2021)

i roll my eye when i saw the 7's


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Sep 10, 2021)

justadude said:


> arvid looks ideal in that pic damn


yeah, he has really good harmony


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Sep 10, 2021)

SeiGun said:


> i roll my eye when i saw the 7's


its base tier gigachad, what did you expect?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 10, 2021)

uglymug said:


> 0 = not human. extreme deformity. genetic abomination, or war hero with severe facial injury (God bless)
> too NSFW
> 1= deformity level
> View attachment 1309038
> ...


u cant be above 5.5 psl if u dont have hunter eyes..most nigs here dont know what psl scale is..its not just 10 scale converted into an 8 scale..pretty boys are not above 5 psl


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Sep 10, 2021)

Ryan said:


> u cant be above 5.5 psl if u dont have hunter eyes..most nigs here dont know what psl scale is..its not just 10 scale converted into an 8 scale..pretty boys are not above 5 psl


shit scale tbh


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Sep 10, 2021)

Im a normie based on this scale


----------



## Bvnny. (Oct 2, 2021)

High-tier normie looks more like a normie, I kinda agree with 5.5 but I would say that's a better representation of a high-tier normie


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 2, 2021)

I’m 4.25 
5 when fully lean


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Oct 2, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m 4.25
> 5 when fully lean


Ur 6 when lean, don't underrate urself chad


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 2, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Ur 6 when lean, don't underrate urself chad


Thanks but no


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Dec 3, 2021)

Jfl this scale is so off beyond belief


----------

